# What's everyone doing for the 4th



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

I dragged the family out for a 4th of July camping trip at the koa in black mountain. Good times and unfortunately a lot of rain so far. 

Also I just wanted to say thanks to all who have served or is now serving. If it wasn't for them our independence would have been short lived

Thanks from one proud veteran to another. Hoahhh!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 4, 2013)

God Bless all that have served our country.....and Happy Independence Day to everyone!  Let us not forget what our ancestors went through to break the ties of tyranny.......

We're doing burgers and dogs next door at my parent's place, with some homemade German potato salad (wifey makes the BEST tater salad on the PLANET!), keeping it simple.  I was going to fire up the pit, but it's kinda looking like rain.  We'll see what the weater looks like in a bit.  Be safe with those fireworks out there, and have fun no matter WHAT mother nature throws at you!


----------



## iskiatomic (Jul 4, 2013)

Going over to Poor Doug's house for the burgers and dogs. Going to bring a fresh keilbasa and smoke it on the pit low and slow over some cherry and hickory.

There just might be a beer or two involved.  LOL

KC

Be safe out there folks.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 4, 2013)

Apparently our group will be celebrating with fireworks, booze, and guns.  What could go wrong?


----------



## pyroholic (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Apparently our group will be celebrating with fireworks, booze, and guns. What could go wrong?


 
Nothing could go wrong, nothing at all.  Just ask any ER employee.  That's why I'll be combining those same ingredients as soon as I shake off the remnants of last night's indescretions.  Have fun, be safe, be free!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 4, 2013)

Yup.  We live 20 miles from the SC border, so we have access to some heavy duty fireworks


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2013)

So does my pyro brother. I have no idea how he has kept all his limbs this long. He's not rich by any stretch, but does put on one hell of a show every year.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 4, 2013)

Usually we go to a BBQ at my wife's cousins, but they are not doing it this year. Just having some family over for a cookout. It was going to be a cookout on the new patio but its not done yet  Bricks Monday.......


Got some hot Italian sausage to grill, fresh corn, potato salad and a Sam Adams summer beers pack


----------



## save$ (Jul 4, 2013)

Working a few hours for the hospital so the reg. employee can have the day off. (all done on the computer, working from home)  Then will grill a nice meal. Sit back and pet the dogs.  crowds and fireworks are not my thing these days.  I can watch a good coverage of those events on the TV.  Hard to ajust to the fact that this year is half over.  I'll work a few hours here and there to get up enough to buy some pellets for the winter.  Lord willing, we get to do it all over again!


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2013)

Chillin with the family. BBQ later, then mosey down the road to see the big show. Fireworks don't usually start here until after 10pm when it gets dark.

Watch your pets folks. Many dogs are super sensitive to the noise of fireworks. If so, get them in the quietest room of the house (basement?) and turn on a radio in the room to an all music station. Give them lots of comfort and reassuring.


----------



## will711 (Jul 4, 2013)

Drinking Beer thats what I do and making a Beer can roast chicken
My son is home on leave from Korea a good time will be had by all


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool Will I was in suwon from 02 to 04 where is your son stationed at. I was in 1-43 of 6th Cav.  Tell him I said thanks for serving.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 4, 2013)

Staying home.
Too many goofy people on the road today.
Fireworks across the road from the high school, but I don't think we're going this year. I've seen it before.There will be gunplay and loud boomy things going boom later.
The dogs won't be happy.
I'll probably grill some burgers and make something else to go with. Not sure yet.
I pretty much don't drink nowadays.


----------



## will711 (Jul 4, 2013)

Plow Boy said:


> Cool Will I was in suwon from 02 to 04 where is your son stationed at. I was in 1-43 of 6th Cav. Tell him I said thanks for serving.


He's at camp Casey, he's a Cav Scout a gunner on a Bradley


----------



## Trilifter7 (Jul 4, 2013)

I rode in the 30 mile Vandalia freedom tour bike ride this morning. Heading down to Cincy soon for some grillin with my fiancés fam then back up to Dayton for dinner with my parents. Be safe everyone and god bless America!


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

will711 said:


> He's at camp Casey, he's a Cav Scout a gunner on a Bradley



Cool. I saw those a lot in ft. Bliss (Bradleys).  Cav. scout, that is a awesome mos.  I bet your really proud.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 4, 2013)

@&$)( rain


----------



## Gark (Jul 4, 2013)

A heartfelt thank you to all who have ever served, those serving now, and those who ever will. 

I pulled weeds by the veggies, maul-split a few wheelbarrows of ash and replaced a customer hard drive. The wife cut some grass (bless her heart) and now it's time for a nap. Later, something on the grille.


----------



## will711 (Jul 4, 2013)

Plow Boy said:


> I bet your really proud.


Yes we are ( me & wife) ,but scared at the same time knowing the danger he could & has been in ( an Afgahn vet) he enlisted before he graduated high school this was his dream it's a good thing he's wise beyond his years


----------



## btuser (Jul 4, 2013)

I've got 50+ people enjoying my house and drinking all the beer it took me 3 months to make.    It kinda morphed into "Mom's retiring so let's give her a party" 4th of July.  Just about had enough so I'm hiding in the basement.   After the food is served my wife usually gives me 1/2 hr to decompress before she flips the rock over and makes me come out.

Good for the cousins.  All the kids are in the pool making a gawd awful racket.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 4, 2013)

Canning this morning, cookout here with in laws and friends, sitting in the house to be a doggy jungle gym when the fireworks start.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, the dogs will all be attempting to occupy the same space behind my chair when the fireworks begin.


----------



## lukem (Jul 4, 2013)

Played golf with the FIL and two BILs this AM. Watching the kids swim right now.  Grilling some ridiculous burgers for dinner.  Have a few barley pops on the porch this evening...maybe a card game too.


----------



## webbie (Jul 4, 2013)

People watching at the state park at the southern tip of Newport - then sailing, then probably going to one of the local fireworks displays. Here's the park today and sailing last night (today's sailing will be identical as winds and conditions are similar)..\

Happy 4th ALL. Some fun facts....

1. Thomas Jefferson and John Adams, two original signers, both died on July 4th, 1826.
2. The actual item of independence (legislation) was voted on and approved on July 2nd. The 4th thing was more of a Press Release for the public - which most historians say was not fully signed until August.
3. A local town here, Bristol RI, has a famous July 4th Parade which has been going on yearly since 1785!


----------



## Dix (Jul 4, 2013)

Chilling close to home ... did some yard/firewood stacking  work before it got too humid. Hit Walmart & the supermarket, cleaned my stuff out of the truck, so the Dixette can use it until Saturday night. She said she'd fill it up for the use of it  (38 gallon tank  , go me )

Housewarming / BBQ at their new place Saturday.

Moving on, things getting better


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 4, 2013)

Did some hoeing this morning while wife picked raspberries. Went on a short bike ride. And some welcome rest.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 4, 2013)

A quiet one here.  Pulled pork sandwiches, potato salad, watermelon and ice cream sundaes.  My young son had inner ear surgery this week and is on restricted activities(no running, jumping, swimming, base jumping) for a month.  He is doing well.  Not too happy, but well. 

-Dennis, raspberries are about a week out for me, just turning color now.  I can't wait.


----------



## jharkin (Jul 4, 2013)

Its been a good day here. Kids got a couple hours of fun from the new $10 kiddie pool, my wife, SIL and MIL took them out for ice cream and I snuck out for an hour of helicopter flying down at the r/c field. Then all back to the house for grilled sausage and peppers, corn, slaw and potato salad. Now the kids are in bed so probably watch the fireworks on TV...


----------



## fossil (Jul 4, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> ...My young son had inner ear surgery this week...


 
Wow, that's a non-trivial procedure.  Hope the young guy has an uneventful and comfortable recovery, and all works like it should in the end.  Rick


----------



## will711 (Jul 4, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> the Dixette can use it until Saturday night.


Never stop being a parent I know the feeling


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 4, 2013)

fossil said:


> Wow, that's a non-trivial procedure. Hope the young guy has an uneventful and comfortable recovery, and all works like it should in the end. Rick


 
Thanks Rick, he took it like a little man.

Inner earbones removed. 6 month recovery and titanium repalacement in January. Prognosis looks like he will have most of his hearing restored in that ear at the end. There were some kids with worse medical conditions in the hospital, are thoughts went to them.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Stuck around the homestead. Burgers/dogs on the grille. Fire in the pit with a few brews. Living on the Lake we have fireworks displays all over. So will sit in the lawn chairs come dark with a few more brews.

Hope you all have a safe 4th, Enjoy the day with family and friends!


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

Rain rain and yes more rain. If the pond comes over the bank we are going to have a very exciting holiday!


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

The river is a little high too!! WOW


----------



## fossil (Jul 4, 2013)

Eek!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 4, 2013)

Plow Boy said:


> The river is a little high too!! WOW


Holy crap!  Stay safe, plowboy......you may end up needing a canoe before your camping trip is over.....
BUMMER!


----------



## HDRock (Jul 4, 2013)

After the grilling, there will be some campfire DRINKIN  going on,
oh  that time is here already


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

I always wondered what it would be like to own a houseboat. Looks like I might get to find out


----------



## save$ (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope you have a plan!   That water can come up so fast.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 4, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Did some hoeing this morning while wife picked raspberries. Went on a short bike ride. And some welcome rest.


How were the hoes


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 4, 2013)

webbie said:


> then sailing..


 
When I first saw the youtube, I thought cat but noticed the rigging to the left   I'm jealous - I miss sailing.  Last time out was a couple of years ago on my sister's J on Keuka Lake, NY.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, my plan consists of fleeing from the water as quick as possible.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm hoping we don't have to leave. But we will see how it plays out.


----------



## Morgan (Jul 4, 2013)

Canadian here, so all my celebrating happened on the 1st, Family, friends and some BBQ (propane  ) small celebration but we enjoyed ourselves, happy 4th though to our neighbours down below!!


----------



## HDRock (Jul 4, 2013)

Now this is FIREWORKS


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 4, 2013)

I spent the day in my jammies, a true day off.  We put together a new cage for our soon to be pet bird - next week - a Hahns Macaw.  It was over 90 degrees here today so going outside to do anything was short.  I made BBQ  Chicken on the grill for my hubby and I with some corn on the cob and homemade coleslaw.  The neighbors started "making noise" about 7 so I've spent the last several hours keeping my little Jack Russell calm, he gets so worked up over loud noises he shakes until he throws up.  He's finally sleeping but my other JRT is still running around the house like a nut job.

Now, Hubby is making paper catridges for a Civil War Era black powder shoot Saturday (he casts his own lead heads) and I'm watching Family Guy.

A nice day, did a whole lot of nothing but the rest was well needed


----------



## Plow Boy (Jul 5, 2013)

The river is still a little high this morning!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 5, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Now this is FIREWORKS
> 
> 
> View attachment 105722


now THAT'S my idea of fireworks!  That'd make a beautiful avatar picture!


----------



## ScotO (Jul 5, 2013)

Plow Boy said:


> The river is still a little high this morning!


HOLY CHIT!  be careful crossing moving water...I know that doesn't look very deep there, but I've seen people trying to go across crazy deep flooded roads only to end up getting into a precarious situation......just ask my little Honda Accord I used to have.....it turned into a boat for a couple minutes a long time ago......back when I was young and dumb...


----------



## Jags (Jul 5, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Apparently our group will be celebrating with fireworks, booze, and guns. What could go wrong?


Around these parts, we call that an ATF party.

Wore myself out cutting a pile of wood.  Then fixed the classic 4th-O-July meal of Mexican style skirt steak with hot peppers and fresh cilantro. Don't forget to lightly toast the tortilla in a dry pan.  (whut? That doesn't sound authentic?) Ended up with me and the dog on the front porch and a few cold ones.


----------

